

Building for Muggles – The Age of Accessiblity - austenallred
http://austenallred.com/building-for-muggles/

======
onion2k
The beauty of Slack isn't that it's IRC for ordinary people; it's that there
are a bunch of APIs to get data into and out of a Slack channel very, _very_
easily. Binding a webhook to an IRC channel (and dealing with netsplits,
channel takeovers, servers being down, etc) is a pain. Slack made it trivial.

